# There is something about Tennessee



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's the latest on my quest to find a decent employee in Tennessee. Those of you that have been around a while may remember a thread I started looking to hire someone in Tennessee for a light mechanical/electrical tech. With this job comes:

35K - 45K Yearly salary DOE
Monthly commission also
Company truck
Fuel Paid
Other expenses paid as follows
Motel's paid up to $85 a night
Evening meal up to $25
Breakfast up to $10
Lunch up to $15
Cell phone
Laptop with internet access
Credit card

I ran an ad in the Nashville newspaper and received 50 ish resume's. Read through them pick out about 10 that look promising. Contact all ten and only 4 return my call. Of those 4 I found one that I liked more than the others so I hired him. I drove to Nashville and picked him up on a Monday morning. We drove all over Tennessee, Mississippi and south Louisiana. He caught on real quick, was good with the customers. I turned him loose on his own the following Friday evening in posession of about $50K of company property. Everything went good for the first 3 or 4 days. I got a call from the owners Saturday afternoon saying they had received a call from a total stranger that got the phone number off the side of the truck. Seems my newest employee was seen parking in front of this guys house, he got out with a known prostitute , walked down a few houses to a known crack house, came running back a few minutes later, got in his truck with his ho and sped away in a hurry. According to this anonymous caller anyway. So I call my newest employee, lets call him Mr. Felon for now, you'll understand why if you keep reading, anyway he swears up and down it's a case of mistaken identity and he was in another town when all that took place. I told him I needed to meet him yesterday in Memphis so we could talk about all this. Last night I ran his criminal background, he's had several DUI's, the most recent in 2007. He was charged in March of this year with felony vandalism, public intox and resisting. These are still pending so I give the guy the "innocent until proven guilty" benefit of the doubt. 

Now down to the good part. I have not been able to get in touch with him for the last 24 hours. His company credit card has been max'd out. He blew through $3500 in less than 24 hours. We have reported his company truck stolen and have canceled his credit card. Nobody has a clue where he is. He could be in California for all I know.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That sucks. Hope you find him. Before the cops, so you can kick his *** once.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I take comfort in knowing Bubba/Tyrone/Rasheem/________ (fill in the blank with the name of your choice) will be stretching certain parts of his anatomy repeatedly and soon.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That really blows. Is there such a thing as insurance against hired felons jacking you for all that stuff? I hope you they find him soon. Johnson is the name I'd insert.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

super suck


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> That really blows. Is there such a thing as insurance against *hired felons* jacking you for all that stuff?


When I hired him, he only had misdemeanors. Even though he has felony charges pending, he's not considered a felon until he's convicted.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

A murderer is not a criminal till caught. I have a friend that just moved up there. Smart. And clean, no drugs or alcohol. Pm. Me if your still looking.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The plot thickens.....

While he was in training and riding with me, he faithfully called his mother every day. I mean he never missed one day. I did a little cross referencing with his rap sheet, used the whitepages on the internet and got a phone number. I called and left a message not really knowing if it was even his mother. I know you guys are thinking that Bruin is a bastage to contact the guys mother but it wasn't like that. I know how to spare an old lady's feelings about her son. I told her I had not heard from him for a couple of days and was getting concerned and wanted to make sure he was ok. She got a very worried sound in her voice and told me she hadn't heard from him either. She asked me when I spoke with him last and I told her Saturday evening. She sounded even more concerned. It sounded like she knew something but didn't want to tell me. She eluded to the fact that her son had a chemical dependency problem. I told her I knew all about that since my son passed away some years back due to an OD. I'm beginning to think this guy went looking for drugs and got a hold of more than he bargained for. Stay tuned.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that totaly bites in his mind he can justify his actions because he is sick i am a recovering addict so i do know what im saying and i hope you get your stuff back and it's not destroyed this is my new addiction along with my family


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

i hope you get everthing back thats very sad.the company i work for you have to get exstensive backgrounds check .it takes long time to get people hired .i just hope everything works out for ya its hard to get good hard working people these days .ive worked at my job for 29 years ive seen alot of people come and go


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Just so everyone knows, I'm not talking about someone just out of high school with tons of peer pressure. I'm talking about a 47 year old divorced man.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Well if you help me get a work Permit for US, And some training. Im your New man.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hate to hear that, but he will get what is coming to him


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to TN...lol. I hate to here this Bruin. It seems like the drugs in this state keeps getting worse and worse with the Pills and Meth. Not sure what he is doing...but you know what I Mean...I hope it works out for you. Let me know if you need anything since I'm up here in TN.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Welcome to TN...lol. I hate to here this Bruin. It seems like the drugs in this state keeps getting worse and worse with the Pills and Meth. Not sure what he is doing...but you know what I Mean...I hope it works out for you. *Let me know if you need anything* since I'm up here in TN.


A QUALITY employee would be great thanks!


----------



## mudxxed (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, Id love an opportunity like that. Im prior active duty military (reserves now) and work on FT Rucker out here in AL. I HATE my desk job, but just nervous to go anywhere since Im a government employee and make decent money... Once the wife finishes nursing school maybe I could venture out and find a job better suited for me. I just got the burden of the family at this moment.

SUCKS THAT SOME JACK A$S RUINED IT FOR YOU!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

PM returned Bruin


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Back at ya Boot. 

Nothings really ruined except my faith in hiring people from Tennessee. LOL I've gone through 4 guys in Tn in less than a year, two of them in the last three weeks.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news. I hate crackheads. What kind of work is it ?? I'm an electrician. You said mechanical/ electrical, just wondering about the mechanical part. I've been doing electric work for 22 years, and I don't even make close to that pay. LOL Wages here in Alabama are very low.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> Back at ya Boot.
> 
> Nothings really ruined except my faith in hiring people from Tennessee. LOL I've gone through 4 guys in Tn in less than a year, two of them in the last three weeks.


i don't blame you hope it works out for ya


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Same here bruin. Let me know if you need something up here. I'm 35 minutes from Nashville. Good employees are hard to find these days with all the hoodlums running around that have no respect for anybody.


----------

